
MapSCII: World map renderer for your console - tambourine_man
https://github.com/rastapasta/mapscii
======
tombh
Shameless plug for: `ssh brow.sh -t
[https://maps.google.com`](https://maps.google.com`)

~~~
nneonneo
It's too bad that text labels don't show up correctly (because they're
rendered to pixels like the map), but otherwise, wow that's impressive. It
works like a charm on XTerm on Mac. (It doesn't work with Terminal.app, but
that's because Terminal doesn't support 24-bit colour commands IIRC, so I am
not surprised).

------
rgovostes
Awesome! I recently spent a while making an animated ASCII globe in Python,
rendering a map with Cartopy and Matplotlib and then converting the pixel
array to ASCII characters. It was not elegant. Perhaps I'll switch to this.

[https://gist.github.com/rgov/97f57e58fcfc999a26501f91392606b...](https://gist.github.com/rgov/97f57e58fcfc999a26501f91392606bc)

~~~
marmshallow
Have a screenshot?

------
aasasd
Asciinema has a hilarious full-screen mode, at least in FF: it's a fully black
screen with a small video in the center.

\----

Also, I wonder if terminal lovers should maybe lobby for a set of Unicode
symbols with more ‘pixels’ than the Braille 2×8.

~~~
ygra
Considering that terminals can display images just fine you'll have a hard
time convincing Unicode that you need arbitrary pixel sets because somehow
images are plain text (emoji had prior usage in plain text and they have a lot
more semantic meaning per character than just some pixels).

~~~
aasasd
Support for images is spotty and inconsistent, whereas ‘display unicode
characters in a given font’ is the central thing that terminals do these days.

------
madmanwoo
I made something like this in the past for viewing QGIS projects in the
console. Mainly just as a bit of fun on the train:
[https://github.com/NathanW2/ascii_qgis](https://github.com/NathanW2/ascii_qgis)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Aw83c6q7dE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Aw83c6q7dE)

Never really had a good use case for it but was good fun.

------
schoen
Previous HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14254165](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14254165)

------
zmix
Cool project. Kudos for offering an example via telnet!

------
ebg13
Now make a readable version where the braille symbols are converted into their
latin alphabet equivalents.

~~~
nneonneo
The Braille symbols are used as subpixels, not for their meaning. It’s a
convenient way to basically have 8 pixels (2x4) per display character.

~~~
dheera
I did something similar with ROSshow:
[https://github.com/dheera/rosshow](https://github.com/dheera/rosshow)

I created a Python library for the Braille graphics part:
[https://github.com/dheera/python-
termgraphics](https://github.com/dheera/python-termgraphics)

~~~
mpoteat
Thank you for this. We used rosshow in our robotics lab at university.

